# Retroperitoneal transpsoas exploration of fusion



## steph2355 (Sep 10, 2010)

I need some help with this proc:

Retroperitoneal transpsoas exploration of fusion L3-L4 and L4-L5 with removal of interbody devices L3-L4 and L4-L5 and irrigation adn debridement.

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 10, 2010)

steph2355 said:


> I need some help with this proc:
> 
> Retroperitoneal transpsoas exploration of fusion L3-L4 and L4-L5 with removal of interbody devices L3-L4 and L4-L5 and irrigation adn debridement.
> 
> Thanks



So this is a re-exploration of a previous fusion?  If so, look at 22830.  The removal of interbody devices are going to be bundled into the re-exploration.

*Question:*

What is the code for removing an interbody device from the spine? I asked this question on an internet coding discussion board and someone said to use 22850 (Removal of posterior nonsegmental instrumentation (eg, Harrington rod).

*Answer:*

It is not accurate to report a removal of posterior instrumentation code such as 22850 for removing an intervertebral device.  There is no stand-alone CPT code for removing an intervertebral device as there is for removing posterior and anterior instrumentation. There is not even an add-one code for this activity.  What code can you use?  *Removing an intervertebral device (e.g., cage, allograft) is included in the exploration of fusion code (22830) when that procedure is also performed. *

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_neuroarchive_2010.html


----------

